# аккордеон Кравцова



## хохол (30 Янв 2012)

Большая просьба ко всем, кто знаком с аккордеоном Кравцова, его школой,поделиться своим мнением.Насколько перспективен этот инструмент,как его принимают среди аккордеонистов, баянистов.Объяснили, что возможности у него как у баяна-подвластно все.Удобное расположение пальцев.Данный аккордеон уже может поспорить с баяном в исполнительском плане. Насколько это правда? Есть ли такие инструменты в вузах , консерваториях?Буду признателен за любое мнение.


----------



## eXi (30 Янв 2012)

По моему уже очень много обсуждали эту тему. Сделал выводы таковы, так как тоже увлекся этой темой: все кто переходят то очень довольны, говорят мол много новых возможностей, учит как я понял в основном Кравцов, все ученики играют на его системе. Только вот постал вопрос, если все так хорошо, то почему за 30-40 лет о нем мало кто знает и использует его, не на столько он доступен как хотелось бы.. почему?


----------



## Boobooka (2 Фев 2012)

Ну.. Во-первых, не такое дешевое удовольствие. 300-400 где-то, точно не знаю. Учитывая, что делает их Zonta(Slava), следовательно качество не из лучших.. 
Мало кто знает? скорее всего нашим аккордеонно-баянным политикам это просто не надо. 
Да и энтузиастов- экстремалов немного. Чтобы уходить с своего любимого инструмента)


----------



## People (4 Фев 2012)

На мой взгляд этот инструмент не привлекателен внешне. Клавиатура больше похожа на чешую, чем на кнопки.
И потом, аккордеон - это аккордеон, а баян - это баян. Если аккордеонистов не устраивают возможности аккордеона, пусть переходят на баян, примеров тому не редкость.


----------



## proicontra (4 Фев 2012)

<font size='1'>МАКАКА СЛЕЗАЕТ С ДЕРЕВА

Трудно сказать, кто, когда и почему назвал аккордеонную клавиатуру системы Н. А. Кравцова макакой. О данном изобретении и по сей день можно услышать мнение, как о некоем конструкторском аппендиксе. Хотя у сторонников «макаки» давно уже появились и свое учебное заведение, и множество лауреатских званий, и методические пособия, и прекрасный интернетсайт, книги, диссертация, лицензионные документы - все, что можно отнести к вполне успешной творческой судьбе изобретателя «макаки» Николая Александровича Кравцова, идеи которого, как видим, «живут и побеждают», выйдя, за пределы Дворцовой набережной Петербурга.

В конце шестидесятых годов Н. Кравцов - подающий надежды молодой аккордеонист, чьи яркие выступления на конкурсных отборах остались в памяти до сих пор. Он, как и баянисты, мечтал играть на академической сцене. На что, будучи аккордеонистом, рассчитывать в то время было трудно. В 60 годы аккордеонисты, из-за дискриминации по профессиональному признаку, вынуждены были поступать не в гнесинку, как хотелось, а в «кулек» (московский институт культуры), причем - на дирижерское отделение. Аккордеону вообще могли закрыть дорогу в академический жанр, если бы не всесильный Д. Б. Кабалевский, воспрепятствовавший этому.
«Макака» - клавиатура системы Н.А. Кравцова - создавалась как раз в этот момент, когда аккордеон - камерный инструмент-изгой - не пускали ни на конкурсы, ни на серьезную концертную эстраду.
Но, как говориться, нет худа без добра. Если бы не синдром отторжения фортепианной клавиатуры аккордеона со стороны ряда влиятельных баянистов, организовавших неуклюжий административный наезд на аккордеонистов, вряд ли бы, наверное, Н.Кравцову пришла в голову идея «макаки» - конструкторского компромисса между клавиатурой баяна и аккордеона.
Клавиатура Кравцова отличается внешне и от фортепианной, и от баянной, но при этом ее - «стирающую грань между кнопкой и клавишей» - без особого труда может освоить любой баянист и аккордеонист. Рассказывают, как во время одного из конкурсов, любознательный до всего, что касается его инструмента, В.Семенов, дабы не мешать коллегам из жюри отдыхать, удалился в ванную комнату гостиничного номера с опытным образцом кравцовской макаки, которую впервые держал в руках. Буквально через пятнадцать минут он достаточно свободно мог на нем музицировать….
Сведя воедино специфику баянной и аккордеонной игры, Н.А.Кравцов создал из двух клавиатур, своего рода, территорию межконфессионального общения «язычников» - клавишников и кнопочников. На клавиатурном столе «макаки» пальцы баяниста и аккордеониста обрели равные возможности прокладывать удобные маршруты движения. Чем идея Кравцова вышла далеко за рамки первоначальной чисто утилитарной задачи - помочь аккордеонистам выйти в люди.
Сегодня аккордеон уже не нуждается ни в чьей защите: аккордеонисты регулярно побеждают баянистов в конкурсных состязаниях, и - на зависть последним - удерживают лидирующие позиции в эстрадном жанре.
Любое семейство музыкальных инструментов через конкурентную борьбу родственных моделей может выдвинуть в академический жанр из своих рядов одну наиболее совершенную. Одним из признаков незавершенности развития сольного академического музыкального инструмента является отсутствие унифицированных элементов конструкции. Современный аккордеон практически уже ничем кроме клавиатуры не отличается от многотембрового готово-выборного баяна. Единственный участок, где они еще могут конкурировать - это клавиатура. 
Н.А.Кравцов одним из первых пришел к осознанию неизбежности унификации звучания и конструкции филирующих язычковых инструментов, гораздо раньше других начал работать в этом направлении, предложив изобретением «макаки» свой вариант общего пути развития.


proicontra<font size='4'>


----------



## боинист (12 Мар 2013)

сейчас посмотрел видео на ютубе..парень на этом инструменте играет., да как хорошо играет. интересный инструмент. жаль недоступен он. да и чтобы переучиваться это нужно с детства на нем.а так ну очень интересен. представляю как люди баян первый пятирядный со всеми наворотами увидели. тоже с недоверием смотрели.


----------



## bombastic (12 Мар 2013)

Боинист! вы познакомьтесь лично с Кравцовым, вы сразу сделаете все свои выводы в нужную пользу. Не буду открывать своего имени, или порочить имя заслуженного профессора, но когда пришло время выбирать между учебой там(институт культуры, Спб)
и реальной классной баянной школой, я сбежал оттуда.


----------



## Jupiter (12 Мар 2013)

*bombastic*,
Да по моему в этом посте не стоит выбор между " реальной классной баянной школой" и" институт культуры, Спб",дело даже не в Кравцове - он может кому то нравится а кому то нет,(хотя по моему,с ним дружить очень даже можно- мужик то он не плохой- ИМХО), ВОПРОС СТОИТ О ПЕРЕХОДЕ с аккордеона на баян/аккордеон Кравцова. Кто то тут сообщал о Семёнове- 15 минут и всё, можно ,мол ,счто то играть. Не знаю... Я пару часов как то в Италии поковырялся и вполне прилично что то играл уже(не исполнял, а играл -это не одно и тоже). Моё мнение,да и не только моё - перспективная и интересная система. Но так как я баянист, то это не для меня. Но переход с аккордеона на баян гораздо тяжелее...гораздо. У меня были ,есть и будут наверняка ещё студенты,которые переходят с аккордеона на баян. Всё может быть- если бы были инструменты Кравцова,то возможно переход бы был на них а не на баян.Но инструмент с клавиатурой Кравцова,повторюсь, очень интересен и доступен,особенно играющим уже аккордеонистам.


----------



## боинист (13 Мар 2013)

да причем тут сам Кравцов.я его даже на картинке невидел ниразу. С изобретателем баяна тоже лично незнаком а вотиграть научился. а инструмент интересный.и если там действительно все рядышком и удобнее играть, то вполне хорошая альтернатива аккордеону.научиться можно на всем. было бы желание.


----------



## Amarok (13 Мар 2013)

Я играю на этом инструменте 2 год, до этого играл на простом аккордеоне 8 лет. за месяц я выучил пьесу и 6 этюдов, через 3 меесяца получил звание лауреата на всероссийском кункурсе. Клавиатура очень удобна, перйти можно быстро, надо всего лишь заниматься. Конечно есть пьесы не очень удобные по аппликатуре, но всё таки возможно сыграть. Я сейчас на 3 курсе колледжа и играю всю Карпатскую сюиту, без уртекста, и она достаточно удобная. Сейчас я всем аккордеонистам предлагаю переходить на эту систему, и после концертов отвечаю на вопросы и рассказываю про эту систему. Самый лучший аккордеон стоит не более 330 тысяч(Zonta)качество конечно так себе, особенно левая механима и компрессия(точно не знаю, может сейчас уже лучше)но исполнять произведения всё можно, и очень неплохо.


----------



## accordiator (13 Мар 2013)

Я играю на этой системе уже 10 лет. Хочу предостеречь всех от неправильного восприятия цели создания профессором Кравцовым этой клавиатуры. Клавиатура эта для АККОРДЕОНИСТОВ. Поэтому фраза, проскочившая у кого-то из участников беседы "любой аккордеонист и БАЯНИСТ может легко перейти на эту систему" это абсурд. Сами подумайте. Клавиатура Кравцова создавалась для того, чтобы помимо традиционного аккордеонного репертуара АККОРДЕОНИСТ имел возможность играть и БАЯННУЮ ОРИГИНАЛЬНУЮ МУЗЫКУ БЕЗ ПЕРЕКУРОЧИВАНИЯ ТЕКСТА. Поэтому зачем баянист будет переходить на эту аккордеонную клавиатуру, спокойненько играя на баяне всё что угодно?)). Баянисту эта клавиатура даром не нужна, если только для общего развития)). Поэтому баянистам вообще не должна быть интересна эта тема! Не понимаю почему баянисты так активно её обсуждают?)) Видимо есть баянисты, чьё самолюбие задевает появление какой-то там крутой клавиатуры. Таких я хочу успокоить.) У баянной клавиатуры всё равно больше возможностей, чем у системы Кравцова!) НО,НО,НО! Но не может же это означать, что раз баянная клавиатура лучше, то АККОРДЕОНИСТАМ надо переучиваться на баян, чтобы играть в оригинале баянный репертуар. Ведь ,говоря по русски , такой переход - геморрой мозга. Это годы, годы, и годы. Это всё равно, что флейтисту на баян переходить, то же самое, С НУЛЯ, С "Василька" и "Мишки с куклой")). А когда я (АККОРДЕОНИСТ) будучи студентом университета сел за ак-он с клав. Кравцова, то я сыграл весь свой репертуар ТОЙ АППЛИКАТУРОЙ, КАКОЙ Я ИГРАЛ НА ТРАДИЦИОННОМ АККОРДЕОНЕ! Смысл в том, что я как был аккордеонистом, так я им и остался! Только у меня есть помимо традиционного аккордеона аккордеон, на котором я могу выйти и сыграть с оркестром Концерт для баяна с оркестром Е. Подгайца, "Опал-концерт" Р. Гальяно, "Посвящение Пьяццолле" В.Зубицкого, и т.д. И с 6-ти лет учиться играть на акк-не с клав. Кравцова не обязательно. Наоборот, очень важно, чтобы будущий аккордеонист сначала научился играть на традиционном аккордеоне, так как структура клав. Кравцова основана на традициях фортепианной клавиатуры аккордеона.


----------



## Amarok (13 Мар 2013)

accordiator, полностью с вами согласен. Прекрасная речь)


----------



## accordiator (13 Мар 2013)

Да, кстати, новый аккордеон с клавиатурой Кравцова стоит действительно 300-400 тыс. , КАК И ЛЮБОЙ НОВЫЙ АККОРДЕОН или БАЯН. А б/у в в хорошем состоянии можно и за 98 тыс. легко найти)).


----------



## боинист (14 Мар 2013)

тут прямо табу накладывают на обсуждения баянистами этого аккордеона Кравцова, мол че вы понимаете. правильно непонимаем. но если разобраться по существу почему нет. вот если б лежал он у меня дома, пылился, то я бы все равно нанем хоть что то играл, а так отдавать 300тыс.р. непонятно за что. дочь у меня подрастает, сейчас в музыкалку отдавать, уж точно ей некуплю ТО незная ЧТО. и колебаться в выборе даже небуду. будет выбирать между баяном или аккордеоном(лучше аккордеон) и точка. а эту неведому зверушку даже и нерассмотрю. даже с практической точки зрения его потом непродашь.


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2013)

боинист писал:


> даже с практической точки зрения его потом непродашь.


Совершенно верно,очень разумные слова.
С практической точки зрения совершенно невыгодный инструмент.


----------



## accordiator (14 Мар 2013)

Господа, вы дочитайте до конца то большое моё сообщение,пожалуйста. ДО КОНЦА. В конце написано "очень важно, чтобы будущий аккордеонист сначала научился играть на ТРАДИЦИОННОМ КЛАВИШНОМ АККОРДЕОНЕ!" Ребёнку эта клавиатура не нужна! Отдавайте свою дочку на обычный аккордеон в музыкальную школу и купите ей хороший б/у немецкий 3/4 аккордеончик за 12 тыс.рублей. Я Вас в этом только поддержу). Тем более, что девочкам аккордеон более к лицу, чем баян),но это чисто моё мнение, конечно)). А вот если она в будущем захочет играть музыку например Кусякова или Золотарёва и поймёт, что без выброса половины нот из текста она это не сыграет, то она сама купит себе этот аккордеон и будет играть себе в удовольствие, СРАЗУ будет играть! и будет оставаться при этом аккордеонисткой. И про 300 тыс. я тоже говорил. УЖЕ ПОЛНО ПОДЕРЖАННЫХ ПРОДАЁТСЯ в хорошем состоянии в среднем 100 тыс. стоимостью. И при чём тут "лежал бы он у меня дома"? У нас у всех много чего не лежит дома, но все ходят в магазины и покупают всё, что надо для жизни). Автомобиль же Ваш тоже не лежал у Вас дома изначально. Но вы захотели КОМФОРТНО передвигаться, пошли и купили его, ещё и небось намного дороже 300 тыс.)) И поступили правильно!) Ведь если это удобно, то почему бы этим не пользоваться?).


----------

